# For all Musical SA Sufferers



## derobe (Jan 25, 2011)

I met a guy called Andrew Smith Last Week.

He was so great, and gave me some much needed confidence.

He is based in the Uk and he came to see me and my college group in Birmingham.

There may be a lot you can benefit from him and I wanted to share his page here.

http://www.andrewsmithlifecoach.com/

Take a look.

xxx


----------



## altosoprano (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you. I have bookmarked that website.

I have previously considered seeing a Life Coach but not got any further than searching online.


----------

